# Amazon.com



## Parcos (May 13, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone has recent experience purchasing online from Amazon.com with shipping to Mexico. In the past I've found them only willing to ship a very limited selection of merchandise (books mostly,) to Mexico but now I'm finding a much wider variety of products. As an experiment I've placed an order for an Italian coffee pot I've been wanting. I've seen them at Liverpool for just under 1,000 pesos but Amazon has it for around 300 (420 pesos with international shipping included.) I'm wondering at what stage I'm going to have to pay import fees and IVA. If anyone is curious I'll follow-up with details of my experience.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Don't know about Amazon but I used to buy things from Ebay to be shipped here and never had to pay import fees or IVA. I don't buy much from them anymore because of their new international shipping charges.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I've had very good experiences with ordering all manner of things from Amazon. I used the importer ESTAFETA, which takes care of paying fees and then shipping directly to my door. They have a website and an English speaker to deal with if needed. Never a problem.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Parcos said:


> I'm wondering at what stage I'm going to have to pay import fees and IVA. If anyone is curious I'll follow-up with details of my experience.


I just bought a Kindle reader and the leather cover for it. I bought them separately (a mistake), but both arrived. One by DHL or UPS, I can't remember. It arrived on the date Amazon said it would. The leather case came by USPS and thus MexPost. It was two weeks after the scheduled date. When shipping to Mexico, Amazon figures in the import tax and adds that to your cost, so you won't have to pay additional taxes when it arrives. Yes, sadly, they don't ship everything in their catalog. I wish they did.


----------



## ReservoirDogs2 (Apr 21, 2014)

Since we arrived here in Mexico City two months ago, I've already ordered four times on Amazon.

No complaints about delivery. They were delivered via UPS and FEDEX. I didn't pay for customs duty except for my most recent order, which was delivered via FEDEX. FEDEX in Mexico said that customs duty depends on the declared value. The declared value was $100+ and had to pay 240 Pesos. I'm not sure if that's only for FEDEX because one of the shipments that was delivered UPS was over $100 but I didn't pay for customs duty.


----------



## Parcos (May 13, 2014)

Parcos said:


> If anyone is curious I'll follow-up with details of my experience.


Got an email today advising Amazon had shipped the coffee maker UPS with a scheduled delivery day of May 28th.


----------



## Parcos (May 13, 2014)

My Italian coffee pot from Amazon.com arrived today delivered by UPS. No additional taxes required. They tried to deliver it Friday the 23rd (5 days early,) but I wasn't home to receive it. I'm very happy with the purchase and the significant savings purchasing it online versus here in Mexico. $36.00 including delivery versus $75.00 at Liverpool.


----------

